# Higgins lake smelt



## Flipnrip (Dec 14, 2011)

Just wondering if there's enough ice? And anyone been out smelt fishing yet? Going to try it this weekend


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jwb2010 (Jan 23, 2013)

Heard today from a local there was 3-4" out to the drop off. We are headed up this weekend as well to chase lakers.


----------



## headhunter67 (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone ever try to spear smelt when their right below the ice?


----------



## northern michigan boy (Dec 14, 2011)

spear smelt :lol::yikes::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::yikes:


----------



## cornfed (Mar 21, 2010)

I saw that Bob Stockton (Hooked up on Higgins Lake) was out the last 2 nights for smelt. He said that there was 4-6" of ice and that he did not do well the last 2 nights. If they didn't get much snow yesterday than there is probably another inch of ice or so now. 

Also, check this link from a few min ago....Thanks Bill for the update!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=452550


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

headhunter67 said:


> Anyone ever try to spear smelt when their right below the ice?


Yes. IMO its more trouble than it's worth. We have a spear designated for smelt where the smelt just get caught between the tines. The most I've speared in a night is 15 or so whereas with a pole I've caught 5x as many.

If you like a challenge, it might be fun though


----------



## headhunter67 (Dec 30, 2012)

fisherjam said:


> Yes. IMO its more trouble than it's worth. We have a spear designated for smelt where the smelt just get caught between the tines. The most I've speared in a night is 15 or so whereas with a pole I've caught 5x as many.
> 
> If you like a challenge, it might be fun though


Where did you get your spear or did you make it? Im gonna try to make one so some pictures or ideas would be helpful :help: Maybe you want to get rid of yours? Thanks


----------



## Upnorth365 (Nov 8, 2012)

I took a big treble hook heated it up and bent the hooks in a 3 prong spear and used a old fishing pole cut of the tip off and the spear head in to it works great and is a blast i use my pole most the time but when one gets to close I spear it.When I get home I will post a pic


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

headhunter67 said:


> Where did you get your spear or did you make it? Im gonna try to make one so some pictures or ideas would be helpful :help: Maybe you want to get rid of yours? Thanks


I got mine five or six years ago from a guy over in Cadillac who I think may have since passed away. Think I want to hold on to it because it works when the smelt have lock jaw. But I will get some pictures for you when we go up tonight.


----------



## headhunter67 (Dec 30, 2012)

fisherjam said:


> I got mine five or six years ago from a guy over in Cadillac who I think may have since passed away. Think I want to hold on to it because it works when the smelt have lock jaw. But I will get some pictures for you when we go up tonight.


I completely understand and cant wait to see some pictures.

Anyone else that has a smelt spear some pictures would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

fisherjam said:


> I got mine five or six years ago from a guy over in Cadillac who I think may have since passed away. Think I want to hold on to it because it works when the smelt have lock jaw. But I will get some pictures for you when we go up tonight.


He's still alive, I met him last week at the Bait shop. I think Bill may be getting some in if theres interest.

Very nice looking spears he makes.


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

swampbuck said:


> He's still alive, I met him last week at the Bait shop. I think Bill may be getting some in if theres interest.
> 
> Very nice looking spears he makes.


Oh nice. Not sure where I heard he had passed away. Glad to hear he is still around. Yes, he makes quality smelt and pike spears for a reasonable price.


----------



## barnacle bill (Feb 22, 2001)

at 64.99 don't know how much intrest there'd be, i'll stick with my pole and hali. bill


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

barnacle bill said:


> at 64.99 don't know how much intrest there'd be, i'll stick with my pole and hali. bill


We origionally got two and had no problem selling one of ours to another guy on the ice. But yea, I hear you, they probably wouldn't sell like hotcakes.


----------



## jonpstc (Jan 4, 2013)

barnacle bill said:


> at 64.99 don't know how much intrest there'd be, i'll stick with my pole and hali. bill


You sure you're not Carl? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Masterplumber5000 (Dec 26, 2010)

Any word on the ice thickness in the south basin? I'm heading up tomorrow and was hoping to get out into trout waters Saturday. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Masterplumber5000 said:


> Any word on the ice thickness in the south basin? I'm heading up tomorrow and was hoping to get out into trout waters Saturday. Thanks for your replies.


6-8" with a few quads running around

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Here's the spear pic. Working decent tonight. Speared about ten since the smelt are hardly biting. Just trying to get bait for the morning.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## headhunter67 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the picture and good luck tonight.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Late Feb and into March is slam time for smelt!! Lots of time if the ice holds late this yr..


----------

